# residential (inpatient) treatment?



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

my pdoc told me about this treatment option, it is a 12-week program and i stay in a treatment facitily during the week and i'll be home on weekends. it's for adults with "complex personality problems" so apparently i can learn and work on social skills there, which i really really need to do. having to stay there overnight and for that long sounds terrifying to me and i can imagine crying myself to sleep every night if i was there. ugh..

i may go for an interview to see what it's like. i mentioned this to my parents months ago, and they practically freaked out and said there's no way i would need to do this because i'm not really that bad, but they have no idea what it's like for me. it _is _that bad and nothing else is working so i might try it out, and my doctor thinks it may help.



> 12-week residential treatment stay to adults with complex personality problems that have resulted in psychiatric hospitalizations and frequent involvement with community mental health services. Intensive individual, group and family programming within a therapeutic milieu, utilizing cognitive behavioural treatment approaches and stressing personal responsibility forms the basis of the community program.
> 
> Residential services include individual psychotherapy sessions; daily house meetings/therapeutic milieu; daily group psychotherapy sessions; specialized psychoeducational groups; social/recreational activities; family involvement including support, education, family and couple counselling; active liaison with clients community therapist/supports; time limited follow up including an outpatient/community psychotherapy group for clients completing the residential program.
> 
> Clients are involved in the daily upkeep of the house and will assume primary responsibility for menu planning, shopping, cooking, general cleaning and housekeeping. This is an important component of the program furthering client growth, independence and rehabilitation.


 :stu

anyone try something similar? any thoughts/opinions to add?


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

The stuff they do there seems okay. That is a long time though... a whole season.

You've done some intensive thing like this before, haven't you? I'd go by that... did it help? You're the best judge of whether it's going to work for you or not. 

Personally I'd die before doing something like that. I need my privacy and space more than anything. It sounds like friendly prison. Sorry that's not really inspiring, but that's what I see.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

To me it sounds awesome, as long as it is run with *patient empathy, care and RESPECT* as a core principle.

I looked into something like this in Germany, though I have never been psychiatrically hospitalised. Assessed yes, hospitalised no. I would look into it NTF, could be the thing for you :hug

Ross


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

hmm, the only thing i've done similar was when i was hospitalized for two weeks for suicidal ideation. this seems kind of different since it's 12 weeks long.. and its also in another town which is pretty scary to me, if i was in the city at least there is the comfort of being familiar with my surroundings and my family could visit more often.

it sounds so scary but i may look into it..


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

It may just be the making of you, but get lots of background. What are the other patients being treated for? What are the opinions of those that have been there? What are the outcomes? What provision for privacy is there? Is there pastoral or non-psychologist / emotional support? I still say the watchwords are respect and empathy but I dont know much about psychitric places nowadays.

You are awesomely brave and I honestly admire you NTF - this would be such a courageous and bold step for you :hug :clap :yay :love


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> You are awesomely brave and I honestly admire you NTF - this would be such a courageous and bold step for you :hug :clap :yay :love


thanks yeah_yeah_yeah, so kind of you to say that.  :hug


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I remember this in my adolescent years. I was forced to be there because of....(embarrassing). Brings back horrible memories. Though, I hopefully will get a chance to work in such an environment after grad school which is far away from now.

Anyway, if you plan to do it, good luck with it.

Best of luck, nothing to fear.

Gerard


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ive had 2 inpatient stays at the psych ward before. Both was when I was very depressed.


----------



## TwilightCat (Mar 31, 2008)

I've had a lot of inpatient treatment and I didn't really find it beneficial, but that might have been more the place I was at, which often had people who were extremely unwell and dangerous/under sections etc, or had people who weren't looking to get better and sort of competed with each other. In the end, and this is mroe my fault because I was convinced hospital was the answer and so agreed to stay more and more, but I became quite instituionalised, and this has been one of the causes of my social anxiety, it got a lot better in the unit, but has become a lot worse coming out and going into a completely different environment.

Basically, I would suggest you need to think about whether they will train you sufficiently and give you enough aftercare to be able to adapt back into the real world with what you learn. I guess, find out more about it, google the name, etc.


----------

